# Powertec power racks



## pengers84 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know what powertec equipment is like?  In terms of quality, value, durability etc?

Any feedback appreciated, cheers!


----------



## 0pete9 (Jan 31, 2007)

they arent bad, which series are you lookin at?


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im not sure what series it just says powertec power rack system. There's two on sale on ebay one with a lat pulldown/pull up cable attachment for $1300 and one without for $700 (that's aussie dollars!)


----------



## jderksen (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, I think it's an excellent rack for a home gym. I believe it's rated for up to 1000 lbs. I've had mine for 4 years now and i use it hard with no problems. the chin and dip attachments are an added bonus. most of my gym is from powertec ( I had a buddy who was a dealer for a while)
you can check it out here if you would like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm3txfMxCQ8

cheers


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats a pretty impressive home gym!  Do you know if the lat pulldown/pullup attachment is any good?


----------



## DanOz (Feb 11, 2007)

I only have the straight rack, but I would recommend it. Much better than most of the crap on sale.


----------



## jderksen (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks. I'm not sure if the lat pull on theese racks are any good but if you compare the price of the two you were lookoing at the one with the attatchment is almost double. I'd stick with the basic rack and if you decide you can't live without a lat pull attatchment you can always add it on later. I think you can buy one seperately.


----------



## DanOz (Feb 14, 2007)

I already have a kolossal lat pull down / cable row, so I won't need to upgrade. I like having the space in the rack anyway - the one in the shop with the attachments made it feel a little busy in there for my liking.


----------



## Lost Grizzly (Feb 14, 2007)

I have the Rack with the pulldown and love it.


----------



## DanOz (Feb 14, 2007)

There you go - seal of approval from one who owns it.


----------



## one2lift (Jun 20, 2011)

Im happy with mine


----------

